# Failed IVF =(



## joannarose (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello ladies. I am new to this board so I am hoping that I am posting this correctly. I am 29 and was diagnosed with low AMH this summer. However, IVF worked and I got two little embies transferred in the middle of December. They were both graded 8, had little fragmentation, one was 7 cell, the other one 4 cell. Yesterday was my OTD and it came back a BFN, which, of course, left me devastated. The doctor said before that my case was going to be so easy and now I keep asking myself what have I done wrong? Has anyone been in my situation or is experiencing something similar right now? I am just so sad, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Joannarose - welcome to the FF singlies board. I'm so sorry that your IVF didn't work - be gentle with yourself hun... it's such a disappointment to get a negative outcome, especially when you are under 30 and your consultant was so optimistic - it isn't your fault hun, it's just how IVF is and there isn't a 100% success rate even when things look ok and you had good embryos. Often there are things you can learn from a negative cycle which can be incorporated into your next round of treatment to increase your chances. I'd suggest asking your clinic for a follow up phone consultation with your consultant, and preparing a list of detailed questions (maybe email them in advance?) so you can explore every aspect of your IVF cycle, discuss with your consultant where he thought things went well and not so well, and potential changes for next time. There are several discussion threads on this site that can help you to pull together a comprehensive list of questions, and things for you to think about....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0 - this is a generic list of questions for a follow up consultation

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0 - this is a very detailed series of questions to help you think through your treatment, ask in a follow up consultation and reflect on for your next cycle. It was put together by Agate, an FF volunteer who moderates the Immunes and Investigations discussion board.

Hope that you have friends and family around to support you in person as you start to feel stronger again.

Rose xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Joannarose - I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time. It can be such a cruel journey at times. Rose has pointed you towards some good links that will help with your next steps. Take some time to grieve and do something kind for yourself, sending you some   


Elpida x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

sending some    
as Rose says, success rates aren't guaranteed (sadly) even when you are young and there are no obvious reasons for it not to work...the average success rate for IVF overall is around 30% so on average most people need 3 attempts to succeed...of course some need far more, and others are first time lucky - so sorry you weren't one of them   
don't blame yourself - there is only so much you can do and the rest is really down to luck
def worth a consultation with your clinic to ask what they would recommend next time to maximise your chances, but hang in there, there's every chance it will work for you next time
wishing you the best of luck and do keep posting - it can be tough doing this as a single woman and we're all here to support eachother
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Jo - yes hysteroscopy is a good thing - it's sort of 'scraping' the womb...sounds horrid but is good to help implantation and several singlies got pg successfully after a hysteroscopy when they had failed before, so hopefully it will do the trick for you too   
as to how you cope, you just do. I had lots of counselling along the way and went through some very dark patches, but got there in the end and couldn't be happier with my little ones   
hope going back to work not too stressful for you
shared risk program is a good example of the average success being 3 attempts - clinic knows it is unlikely to have to refund you - that's why they offer 3 cycles so hang on in there...
Suitcase
x


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Jo

So sorry to hear of your BFN    

I had a hysteroscopy after a few failed attempts because my uterine lining was poor. It gives the surgeon a really good view the inside of the uterus and enables him/her to observe any scar tissue or other issues that may prevent an embryo from implanting. They also, as Suitcase said, kind of scrape the surface which is thought to encourage a better lining next time. I had the procedure done under general anesthetic and had very little discomfort afterwards.

I was sucessful on my second FET cycle after the hysteroscopy.

Wishing you the best of luck next time  

Ambergem xx


----------

